# PTE Result Status - Taken- no scores reportable



## mitulj990 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I had given my PTE exam on 19th March, My result status show as "Taken - scores not reportable" I am not sure what does it mean. Can someone help me on this.

Thanks,
Mitul


----------



## Kaisla0071 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi,mitul after how long you got ur result.Because i have same problem it shows score not reportable.🍋Please reply urgently buddy.I m worried.


----------

